# Finally!!



## MacIsaac (16 Aug 2006)

I finally got sworn in today, it feels amazing to know that I'm one step closer. Now I wait for BMQ


----------



## kincanucks (16 Aug 2006)

Congratulations and good luck on BMQ.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Aug 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Chaz (16 Aug 2006)

Yeah, I'm waiting for the call. 
I'm so tired of waiting around  but like you said, it's worth it.
Congrats


----------



## medic269 (16 Aug 2006)

Congrats buddy!  I get sworn in the 25th.  Can't wait, 18 days now until BMQ.


----------



## anton (17 Aug 2006)

Lucky bastard...I'm only halfway through the process. It is such a pain.


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Aug 2006)

Excellently awesome, hope all goes well for you


----------



## MacIsaac (18 Aug 2006)

Thanks everyone and medic i hope to see you there


----------



## derael (19 Aug 2006)

Congrats and Good Luck. I wish I knew when the heck I get to get out of this place for a while. Hah, I'm really sick of this 9-5 thing but I have wait till mid September just to hear back from then next selection board to find out if or when I'm off to IAP. Reminds me of a Tom Petty song...

Anyways keep your chin up and make us proud.


----------



## brett22 (20 Aug 2006)

I am in the same boat as you , I also have to wait untill mid september for the next selection. Infantry too. The wait is killing me.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Aug 2006)

Why do people take one person's moment of celebration to bemoan their situations?  Why can't you lot just say congratulations and leave it at that?

HHs


----------



## bonitabelle (20 Aug 2006)

Congrats!  Good luck in BMQ


----------



## derael (20 Aug 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Why do people take one person's moment of celebration to bemoan their situations?  Why can't you lot just say congratulations and leave it at that?
> 
> HHs



Commonality of situation? Human nature? Normal conversation? All of these seem to apply.


----------



## paracowboy (20 Aug 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> All of these seem to apply.


as does whining, snivelling, and self-absorption. Part of teamwork is taking joy in your buddy's accomplishments and good fortune. His success is yours. His failure is yours.

Commiserate when he needs it, congratulate him when he deserves it, kick his ass when he brings it on mimself, and let him have his moment in the sun when he has one. 

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## derael (20 Aug 2006)

I'm sorry if my tone of voice does not translate through text, but in no way was I whining. In fact I'm still quite positive about everything. I was just stating that waiting is probably the hardest part about the whole application process. 

Commonality of situation. Like where he said "Now I wait for BMQ". Heaven forbid I try and make polite conversation...

*EDIT* In future though I'll keep my "conversation" to myself in threads such as this. *EDIT*


----------



## armyrules (20 Aug 2006)

Congrats MacIssac I get sworn in on the 25 can't wait!!


----------



## MacIsaac (20 Aug 2006)

Thanks everyone once again and I didn't mean to start a fight. Only 13 days left!


----------



## Magravan (20 Aug 2006)

The nature of the beast sometimes... Congrats, and work hard at BMQ!


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (26 Aug 2006)

When you get sworn in does it mean you are officialy in the reserves or after you have completed your BMQ ?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Aug 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> When you get sworn in does it mean you are officialy in the reserves or after you have completed your BMQ ?



Another excellent and well thought question.  You are doing well today.  Again with some effort on your part you would have found the answer to our question which is once you are sworn in you are officially in the CF.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (28 Aug 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Another excellent and well thought question.  You are doing well today.  Again with some effort on your part you would have found the answer to our question which is once you are sworn in you are officially in the CF.



I am looking forward to be sworn in, thanks for the info. 

PS:  Do you work in the recriuting center ?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to be sworn in, thanks for the info.
> 
> PS:  Do you work in the recriuting center ?



No but he did work in a *Recruiting Center*   ;D


----------



## Meridian (28 Aug 2006)

Homer -  kincanucks was a CFRC Officer... from his post in another thread, however, Im lead to believe he is leaving the centre for some far off desolate place 


Btw - MacIsaac -  Congratulations,  Im sure you'll do fine, just work hard and be as professional as you can be from day 1. (But make sure to let some steam loose when told to  )    And FYI, Recruits have no "hook" until they are trained (someone with more info can confirm exactly when they get their "hook".)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

I think it used to be after 18 months in trade AFTER completing your MOC course, not sure if that is still the case, but I would also bet it depends on your trade and Corps too.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (28 Aug 2006)

I lived next to the CFRC maybe I can talk to him someday. now, back on topic.

  If my file was accepted in october do I have to wait until the next summer to sworn in and do the BMQ ?


----------



## MacIsaac (29 Aug 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> I lived next to the CFRC maybe I can talk to him someday. now, back on topic.
> 
> If my file was accepted in october do I have to wait until the next summer to sworn in and do the BMQ ?



That's not the topic at all the topic was me getting sworn in not you asking questions which have more then likly been answered before.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

MacIsaac,

Congrats by the way.  What trade, and Reserve or Reg Force?

Mud


----------



## MacIsaac (29 Aug 2006)

Combt. Eng. and Reg.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)




----------



## MacIsaac (29 Aug 2006)

Thanks


----------

